# Still no 5d3 stock?



## AAPhotog (Apr 11, 2012)

Theres still no stock of the 5d3 anywhere?


----------



## JR (Apr 11, 2012)

Check with your local brick and mortal stores. The major retailers like BH, Adorama, Amazon may have them because they had so many pre-orders, however a lot of the local store do have a few in stocks. This is how I got my hand on a unit a few weeks ago. Others have done the same.

Good luck.


----------



## dr croubie (Apr 12, 2012)

I've seen two shops in Sydney with stock of the 5D3, a JBHifi and a local hole-in-the-wall printing place.
But then you have to pay AU$4200 (US$4330) for the privilege (and that's probably why they're in stock and not sold-out...)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 12, 2012)

Adorama apparently has them in stock, at least they have more than 10 available on ebay for $3500.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-Digital-SLR-Camera-Body-22-3-Megapixels-USA-Warranty-/320883962017?pt=Digital_Cameras&hash=item4ab62cb0a1

Call them or get the $69 in ebay bucks to buy a fake battery


----------



## digitalninja (Apr 12, 2012)

I ordered one from www.markertek.com on Tuesday. It will be here on Friday. I've never ordered from them before but so far they have been good about getting back to me through emails. I emailed them to make sure they had it in stock before I placed my order online.


----------



## rhommel (Apr 12, 2012)

I was lucky that there was a cancellation on the pre-order @ vistek toronto (the guy was in calgary). the guy got his camera from vistek calgary... 

can't wait to use it for saturday's wedding


----------



## JR (Apr 12, 2012)

Not sure if you guys have see other threads on this but several retailers which had just received stock apparently were asked by Canon to send it back...a few members confirmed this with different retailers. Not sure if they found some issue with a specific batch of production...


----------



## Inwardlens (Apr 12, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Adorama apparently has them in stock, at least they have more than 10 available on ebay for $3500.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-Digital-SLR-Camera-Body-22-3-Megapixels-USA-Warranty-/320883962017?pt=Digital_Cameras&hash=item4ab62cb0a1
> 
> Call them or get the $69 in ebay bucks to buy a fake battery



I jumped on this from Adorama and cancelled my order with Ritz. . . Come Monday I am either going to be happy or feel like I have made a huge mistake.


----------



## Inwardlens (Apr 12, 2012)

In case anyone cares, the Adorama eBay people had the following to say:


> we have a few hundred of these in stock


----------



## mdm041 (Apr 14, 2012)

Ordered from best buy today and it shipped today.


----------



## psolberg (Apr 14, 2012)

Several best. Buys have them. Local dealers too. just avoid the big photo stores.


----------

